# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Getting from Morocco to Egypt cheap

## Africa

Hey,

Im trying to get from Morocco to Egypt as cheap as possible. I know there are no ferries. The cheapest combination of flights will be about 250 euros, which is above budget for me.


The other alternative is to do it overland. Has anyone done this before? Could you tell me what it involves - buses/trains? how many changes? rough cost? was it an ok trip?

Im researching it now anyway, but would be good to hear from someone who has done it before.

Cheers
Ben

----------


## mikehussy

.co.uk is provide very cheapest options on flights tickets you can check yourself.





flights to Cape Town from London | Flights to Johannesburg from Manchester

----------

